# Chronic Care Management - billing for this service



## LOUISE SLACK (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello fellow coders,

Do any of you have experience billing CCM codes 99490 (new in 2015) and 99487, 99489.

We are looking at billing for this service because we are performing all the work required for our chronic patients. It would be nice to capture reimbursement.

The documentation guidelines are pretty vague.  I would love to see a copy of anything you may have that your using.  Patient information removed of course.

Thank you,
Louise Slack


----------



## jenboyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello,
We have been billing CCM 99490 this year.  There are 3 required pieces of documentation.  
First is the patient consent.  The patient has to be informed about the program (and the cost share) and agree to it.
Second is the Care Plan which is created together by the patient and the physician.  A copy of the plan must be given to the patient.
Third is the monthly log.  We created a flow sheet where nurses can log their activity, the date, and total time spent managing the patient's chronic conditions during that calendar month.

Here's some good info including a sample Consent and more detail:
https://www.acponline.org/running_practice/payment_coding/medicare/chronic_care_management_toolkit.pdf

Jen Boyer, CPC, CPB, CPMA


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Sep 23, 2015)

*Chronic Care Management*

This is very helpful, Thank you!

Can you possibly share your flow sheet?  I would like to give them something to use as a reference as to what other office documentation looks like.

This is a new service for our Pediatric Oncology Clinic.  The providers and nurses spend a great deal of time talking with and sharing information with other providers and care givers in coordination of care.  

I researched fee schedules and found that only a few carries are paying the Complex Chronic Care Management 99487 & 99489.  

If you can share your flow sheet it can be e-mailed to me a slouise1@gmail.com or faxed to 515-287-4900

Thanks again this is a great packet to share with providers.

Louise


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Jen for the ACP toolkit.  I hadn't seen that.

We document in our EHR.  Fortunately, our CMIO is a computer whiz, and he customized the Chronic Care Management templates in NextGen to support the documentation of time, that the informed consent was signed, that the plan was updated and provided, and other information.  

Also, check out Phyzit http://phyzit.com/#problem.  Currently they have an application to track TCM, but I believe they are actively working on a similar application to help providers track CCM.


----------



## lindab (Mar 26, 2018)

*Chronic Care Management*

Hello does anyone have a sample flow sheet for chronic care management you are willing to share?  Please email to lboswell@jamesthomasmd.org thank you!


----------



## Miranda Nelson (Jun 5, 2018)

*Chronic Care Manager and Coder*

I work as the Chronic Care Manager and Coder for our practice. If anyone needs help with their program, I am more than happy to help! You can email me at Miranda@McClendonMedical.com


----------

